# Rite aid / Command7



## 125dan (May 15, 2017)

I recently signed up for a seasonal contract with this Command 7 for right aids in my area Scranton Pennsylvania they made all the payments until this last payment there two months late and I just got an email saying that right it does not want to pay because of the blizzard just wondering if anybody else on this form also is going through this


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nationals are known for this. Do a search on the site. This is nothing new.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

No big surprises here. More guys who worked for the NSP's will be complaining soon. Take your contract to your attorney, have him give it a look and see what your options are.


----------



## 125dan (May 15, 2017)

I'm not new at this I have never been burned this is first time in over 10 yrs just wanted to see if anyone else is affected by this as of now ! I know how it works and I know what other people have gone through well now it's me but just want to c if anyone else is in this same problem right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

125dan said:


> I'm not new at this I have never been burned this is first time in over 10 yrs just wanted to see if anyone else is affected by this as of now ! I know how it works and I know what other people have gone through well now it's me but just want to c if anyone else is in this same problem right now


Can't blame them for what they said above.....it was your first post. That usually means someone who doesn't know aboot NSP's.

Good luck.

I find it hard to believe they don't want to pay for an undeniable event. More likely Command7 ran oot of money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I see they are located in Utah. Snow Management Group\Symbiot moved their HQ to Utah about the time they were going under because of bankruptcy or creditor laws. I don't remember the exact details, but it was going to make it difficult for anyone they owed money to to collect.

This was within a year of a over million dollar dispatch center being built in Erie.

Interesting website....lots of generic pics of services, nothing really company specific. That's #1. #2 their verbiage for landscaping and snow removal is anything but professional or the terminology used by professional companies. 

That tells me a lot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see they are located in Utah. Snow Management Group\Symbiot moved their HQ to Utah about the time they were going under because of bankruptcy or creditor laws. I don't remember the exact details, but it was going to make it difficult for anyone they owed money to to collect.
> 
> This was within a year of a over million dollar dispatch center being built in Erie.
> 
> ...


I looked at the site, on the snow removal page, it states they do work in all 50 states.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I looked at the site, on the snow removal page, it states they do work in all 50 states.


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> I looked at the site, on the snow removal page, it states they do work in all 50 states.


I heard Florida gets more snow than Pennsylvania. Anyways, I got late payment from my boss, he said he never got paid from the national and he just ate the cost. I also plow rite aids, but in Philly


----------



## Jasontn75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Command7 is a joke, contracts are structured to not pay. We have not and never will work for them. Last time they called we told them we don't extend lines of credit to nsps and would only deal on payments deposited before services are rendered


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Collision said:


> I heard Florida gets more snow than Pennsylvania. Anyways, I got late payment from my boss, he said he never got paid from the national and he just ate the cost. I also plow rite aids, but in Philly


Rite Aids are terrible!!!! They always try to get out of paying their bills., They are another company on my list of clients never to do business with. Along with Gas stations., Walmarts. Dunkin Donuts. If they treat the employees like scabs, they're not trying to pay you.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

Question for the guys who have been in the snow game for awhile, when Snow Management Group went belly up and owed ridiculous money to contractors in every state that SMG operated in.

SMG supplied the snow pushers and contractors would supply loaders, skid steers, etc.

When SMG wasn't paying, guys were holding / taking the pushers as collateral for money owed. One big company in CT held the SMG pushers in their fenced in yard every off season. They had 30-50+ pushers sitting in their yard at one point.

The new plow guys really need to do their due diligence before signing up with nationals, not getting paid is not a new occurrence, sad to say.

I guess when you are the contractor to plow for the Olympics and also make the cover of Snow Business for such, different rules apply.............

lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sweetjetskier said:


> Question for the guys who have been in the snow game for awhile, when Snow Management Group went belly up and owed ridiculous money to contractors in every state that SMG operated in.
> 
> SMG supplied the snow pushers and contractors would supply loaders, skid steers, etc.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

sweetjetskier said:


> Question for the guys who have been in the snow game for awhile, when Snow Management Group went belly up and owed ridiculous money to contractors in every state that SMG operated in.
> 
> SMG supplied the snow pushers and contractors would supply loaders, skid steers, etc.
> 
> ...


Is there a question in there?


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

sweetjetskier said:


> Question for the guys who have been in the snow game for awhile, REMEMBER when Snow Management Group went belly up and owed ridiculous money to contractors in every state that SMG operated in.


----------

